
Reviving the Handwritten Thank-You Note: Guide, Template and Tools - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2019/01/20/thank-you-guide-template/#.XESpAmbC6P8.hackernews
======
verdverm
There are services that use machines to do the handwriting part, or you could
build / buy one.

